# kansas city



## mjp (Aug 14, 2006)

Any chance that anyne here knows of a support group in the Kansas City area.


----------



## kc_jacobson (Oct 6, 2006)

*Also looking for KC support group*

I am also looking for a support group in this area. Let me know if you have any luck finding any!!


----------

